# Going to therapy for the first time tomorrow... nervous...



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

A few things i'm nervous about

1.) the gender of the therapist. I wasn't given a choice and some of the topics are gender sensitive. I also googled her and she's attractive which doesn't help. I sort of hold a resentment towards attractive people since they were given a free pass in life and I'm jealous. I also feel it'd be hard for her to relate to me

2.) Already telling her my issues over the phone last week. she already has made a judgement on me and that makes me uncomfortable for some reason.

3.) BDD. self-explanatory I think, it's partly why forums are so much more comfortable a place to speak.


this feels like my last refuge though cause I'm on the fast track to becoming an agoraphobic. Just wanted to get this off my chest...


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

How was it, euphoria04?

I hope it went better than you expected.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

LoungeFly said:


> How was it, euphoria04?
> 
> I hope it went better than you expected.


Hey!

i posted a topic here about how I felt about it: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/feel-like-i-confided-too-much-in-my-therapist-669330/

cliffs: good and bad


----------

